# New Knipex cutters



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Has anyone seen these new Knipex tubing cutters. I’ve had very good experiences with all the other tools I own. I was looking to see if anyone here has used one.





__





KNIPEX TUBIX® PIPE CUTTER







www.knipex.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> ......... I was looking to see if anyone here has used one.............


At almost 70$ I ain't gonna try when my 30$ lenox does just fine.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> At almost 70$ I ain't gonna try when my 30$ lenox does just fine.
> 
> View attachment 128737


That’s why I ask if anyone has a tried them. It’s worth the extra money for their pliers but Companies like Lennox, Ridgid, and Reed already have excellent tubing cutters for a lot less money.


----------



## Sushison (Nov 24, 2013)

they certainly look nice.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

too many moving parts to rust and break...and my lennox cutters work just fine.....dont fix what aint broke...


----------

